# [RISOLT]Problema di lettura pendrive durante l'installazione

## bolder93

Salve!

Sto tentando di installare Gentoo sul PC, ho configurato la rete,fatto tutte le partizioni e ora dovrei fare varie operazioni con il tar stage3.

Ho scaricato il file, ho formattato una pendrive da 2GB metodi di formattazione FAT32 (quello che mi è stato consigliato) ora una volta che inserisco la pendrive in una porta USB il live cd (minimal) dovrebbe "rivelarne" la presenza mandando un echo nella riga di comando, e ciò non accade e non riesco a capirne la ragione, ho prvato a riformattare la pendrive con diversi metodi e a ricaricarci il file stage3-alpha-20120310.tar e provare a inserirlo nella porta USB ma niente da fare.... continua a non vederla. Cosa mi consigliate di fare?Last edited by bolder93 on Sun Apr 22, 2012 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Vedi se innanzitutto il sistema la "riconosce". lancia 

```
dmesg
```

 e/o 

```
fdisk -l
```

 poi montala a mano e vedi eventuali errori.

P.S. non fai prima a fare l'installazione via rete?

----------

## bolder93

 *ago wrote:*   

> Vedi se innanzitutto il sistema la "riconosce". lancia 
> 
> ```
> dmesg
> ```
> ...

 

SI infatti ora sto scaricando il file tramite links, però mi vergogno un po a dirlo...  :Embarassed:   non so poi in quale directory andrà a finire il file in modo che poi lo possa richiamare... potresti dirmi la path della directoy?

----------

## ago

credo lo troverai nel path da cui hai lanciato links. Puoi anche usare wget

----------

## k01

 *bolder93 wrote:*   

> [...] e a ricaricarci il file stage3-alpha-20120310.tar e provare a inserirlo nella porta USB [...]

 

ma sei sicuro che l'achitettura è quella giusta?   :Confused:  che cpu hai?

----------

## bolder93

 *k01 wrote:*   

>  *bolder93 wrote:*   [...] e a ricaricarci il file stage3-alpha-20120310.tar e provare a inserirlo nella porta USB [...] 
> 
> ma sei sicuro che l'achitettura è quella giusta?   che cpu hai?

 

Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 mi sembra...

----------

## bolder93

 *k01 wrote:*   

>  *bolder93 wrote:*   [...] e a ricaricarci il file stage3-alpha-20120310.tar e provare a inserirlo nella porta USB [...] 
> 
> ma sei sicuro che l'achitettura è quella giusta?   che cpu hai?

 

Allora, ho finalmente scaricato il file e l'ho copiato nella directory /mnt/gentoo/ però quando immetto il comando ls mi fa vedere il file contenuto dentro

ovvero  stage3-alpha-20120310.tar che però è scritto tutto con lettere rosse, mentre dovrebbe essere verde... questo cosa signidica? forse che non è lo stage giusto???

PS: è la prima volta che provo a installare Gentoo, prima ho usato le distro Ubuntu,Mint,Fedora e penso basta... quindi sono poco più che un novellino   :Embarassed: 

e sto apprendendo nozioni che non potevo mai immaginare esistessere per tentare di portare a termine l'impresa...

----------

## k01

e con quale criterio avresti scelto lo stage3 da scaricare?   :Shocked:   se hai un intel core 2 duo lo stage3 per l'architettura alpha è sicuramente sbagliato, indipendetemente dal colore mostrato. il colore comunque indica semplicemente i permessi sul file, ed è più giusto che sia rosso. lo stage3 che devi scaricare è quello per amd64 se vuoi un'installazione a 64bit, altrimenti quello per x86 se vuoi solo 32bit. (il mio consiglio è amd64)

----------

## bolder93

 *k01 wrote:*   

> e con quale criterio avresti scelto lo stage3 da scaricare?    se hai un intel core 2 duo lo stage3 per l'architettura alpha è sicuramente sbagliato, indipendetemente dal colore mostrato. il colore comunque indica semplicemente i permessi sul file, ed è più giusto che sia rosso. lo stage3 che devi scaricare è quello per amd64 se vuoi un'installazione a 64bit, altrimenti quello per x86 se vuoi solo 32bit. (il mio consiglio è amd64)

 

ma il processore mi mare supporti sia 32 bit che 64 bit, in ogni caso l'ho gia estratto e ora ho estratto anche portage, il criterio della scelta è semplicemete che sto seguendo una "videoguida" su youtube in ogni caso se volessi tornare indietro posso ancora cambiare quel pacchetto oppure no? e se proseguo con l'installazione fino alla fine cosa rischio? Potrei riportare danni all'hardware?  :Rolling Eyes:  Cmq ripeto sono un UltraNewbie e sto inparando piu cose a fare questa installazione che quelle imparate in mesi passati ad utilizzare le cosiddette distro "user friendly"

----------

## bolder93

per le variabili CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS col mio processore vanno bene questi settaggi?

```
  CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"
```

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## k01

 *bolder93 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma il processore mi mare supporti sia 32 bit che 64 bit, in ogni caso l'ho gia estratto e ora ho estratto anche portage, il criterio della scelta è semplicemete che sto seguendo una "videoguida" su youtube in ogni caso se volessi tornare indietro posso ancora cambiare quel pacchetto oppure no? e se proseguo con l'installazione fino alla fine cosa rischio? Potrei riportare danni all'hardware?

 

si, certo che li supporta entrambi, e se li vuoi sfruttare entrambi devi installare dallo stage amd64. non danneggi nulla, ma semplicemente non ti funzionerà un bel niente, è inutile che imposti anche le CFLAGS se stai ancora lavorando con lo stage3 per architettura alpha. segui l'handbook ufficiale, c'è scritto tutto il necessario

----------

## bolder93

Ok a quanto pare il tizio di youtube ha detto un sacco di menate, provo a reinstallarlo domani seguendo strettamente la guida anche se è stancante, già oggi ho perso tutta la giornata a cercare di installarlo... nn metto ancora RISOLTO poiche potrei aver bisogno d'aiuto domani

----------

